# GHRP-2  and  CJC-1295 W/O Dac mixed in the same vial?



## Soujerz (Oct 5, 2013)

So i have been using GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no DAC from bluesky peptides,  I got the 10mg mix version 5mg of each inside the same vial.  It seems to be working fine for me but i read on some other boards that Mixing the two in the same vial will degrade the peptides?  Anyone else have feedback on mixing the two together and results?


----------



## jason_mazzy (Oct 5, 2013)

Some say yes, some say no BUT no one has posted a study showing that. bro science and hypothetical postulates are all I have heard.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 6, 2013)

By adding a PEG that has been resolved. 







Soujerz said:


> So i have been using GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no DAC from bluesky peptides,  I got the 10mg mix version 5mg of each inside the same vial.  It seems to be working fine for me but i read on some other boards that Mixing the two in the same vial will degrade the peptides?  Anyone else have feedback on mixing the two together and results?


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 6, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> By adding a PEG that has been resolved.




? I'm kinda a newbie what is a PEG?


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 7, 2013)

polyethylene glycol (PEG)


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 9, 2013)

purchaseprotein said:


> By adding a PEG that has been resolved.




I'm still a little lost so the GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 W/O Dac mixed in the same vial is ok for me to use and it will be good because it has PEG in it?  Or do i need to add PEG to it?


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 10, 2013)

Certain longer chain proteins like IGF1 & DES degrade if mixed together, however shorter chains like CJC's, GHRP's, do not. This is why we only sell a limited variation of blends.


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for clearing this up for me!


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 10, 2013)

Soujerz said:


> Thanks for clearing this up for me!



no problem


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 17, 2013)

Soujerz said:


> Thanks for clearing this up for me!



Thank you for choosing Blue Sky Peptide!


----------

